# IBS in Children - Daily Mail article quotes Michael Mahoney



## cookies4marilyn

Michael Mahoney, author of the IBS Audio Program 100 and the IBS Audio Program 60 for Children was interviewed and quoted in the UK Daily Mail paper -

Not mentioned is the fact that Michael's protocol works with most people/children who use it - about 92% are helped - and many of these sufferers after diets, supplements and medications have not proven helpful - Read on...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2430193/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-cause-childs-tummy-trouble.html

EXCERPT:

"For adults, guidelines from the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence (NICE) suggest hypnotherapy or counselling, and while they don't specifically refer to children under 18, 'there's good evidence that these are helpful', he adds. 'The key is getting teenagers to understand what's happening in their lives to make the symptoms happen.'

Children with IBS often dread going to school and live in fear of their friends finding out, says Michael Mahoney, a hypnotherapist with 25 years' experience who specialises in IBS and works with children in the North-West via GP referral.
'One main fear is that they won't be able to get to the loo in time, and that can make them fearful of leaving the house at all.
'It's usually safe to say that the symptoms are learned responses and perhaps began as a result of previous gastro-intestinal upset, but lingered on.'
Mr Mahoney adds: 'Sometimes the symptoms could also be a subconscious way for the child to obtain focus on themselves. Parents of younger children, especially, may actually contribute to symptoms continuing. 
'I try to teach children that every thought has a physical response, and that they can learn to get rid of negative thoughts to reduce anxiety and IBS symptoms.'
Children with IBS are often advised to change their diet as some foods can trigger an attack, perhaps because they are harder to digest. They should also avoid caffeine, found in some fizzy drinks, which elevates the stress hormone cortisol.
Dr Peter Irving, a gastroenterologist at Guy's and St Thomas' Hospital and The London Clinic, has had promising results with a diet devised in Australia. The 'Low Fodmap' diet restricts foods containing poorly absorbed sugars called FODMAPs.
'It works on the principle that not all sugars can be absorbed within the small intestine,' says Dr Irving.
'As a result, they are rapidly fermented by bacteria in the bowel which draws in fluid and produces gas.
'This can cause symptoms including bloating, abdominal pain and diarrhoea.' 
Foods containing FODMAPs include honey, apples, pears, stone fruit such as peaches, onions, garlic, cabbage, beans and sweeteners such as sorbitol.
Research at King's College Hospital found that 75 per cent of those on the diet saw their symptoms improve.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

*Controlled outcome studies of child clinical hypnosis.*

Acta Biomed. 2013;84(2):94-7

Authors: Adinolfi B, Gava N

Abstract
Background Hypnosis is defined as "as an interaction in which the hypnotist uses suggested scenarios ("suggestions") to encourage a person's focus of attention to shift towards inner experiences". Aim of the work The focus of this review is to summarize the findings of controlled outcome studies investigating the potential of clinical hypnosis in pediatric populations. We will examine the following themes: anesthesia, acute and chronic pain, chemotherapy-related distress, along with other specific medical issues. Results Hypnosis is an effective method to reduce pain and anxiety before, during and after the administration of anesthetics, during local dental treatments, invasive medical procedures and in burn children. Hypnosis can be successfully used to manage recurrent headaches, abdominal pain, irritable bowel syndrome and chemotherapy-related distress. Hypnosis has an important role in managing symptoms and improving the quality of life of children suffering from asthma and cystic fibrosis and in facilitating the treatment of insomnia in school-age children. Finally, hypnosis can be effectively used for the treatment of some habitual disorders such as nocturnal enuresis and dermatologic conditions, including atopic dermatitis and chronic eczema Conclusions Clinical hypnosis seems to be a useful, cheap and side-effects free tool to manage fear, pain and several kinds of stressful experiences in pediatric populations. Children who receive self-hypnosis trainings achieve significantly greater improvements in their physical health, quality of life, and self-esteem.

PMID: 24165457 [PubMed - in process]

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24165457?dopt=Abstract


----------

